# San Francisco at Night



## bikeboynate (Aug 27, 2011)

I presented this portfolio for the Final Exhibition at the 2011 AAU Pre-College program. My theme here was to capture San Francisco at night with a secondary component of moving lights from cars and other objects. The set is on flickr, I tried to upload the photos directly from my computed but they all became "undefined"? Anyways hope you all enjoy my work and any and all critiques are welcome! 

San Francisco Night - a set on Flickr

Thanks for looking!
-Nate


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 27, 2011)

Most of use don't like clicking on links... you will get responses if you actually post some of your shots here using IMG links....


----------



## bikeboynate (Aug 27, 2011)

I tried to, as I said on the op, when i uploaded my images using the uploader here when they finished they all had an undefined symbol next to them... Anyone know how I can remedy this problem?


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 27, 2011)

bikeboynate said:


> I tried to, as I said on the op, when i uploaded my images using the uploader here when they finished they all had an undefined symbol next to them... Anyone know how I can remedy this problem?



You just pasted the IMG link into the window, yes? If you use the IMG link, you don't need to use the image insert tool...     as in   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?


----------



## bikeboynate (Aug 27, 2011)

I figured it out! lol.
	

The Bay Bridge and San Francisco by NMB.Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bikeboynate (Aug 27, 2011)

Fire Dancers by NMB.Photography, on Flickr




Cable Car Leaves the Station by NMB.Photography, on Flickr




The Crocker Galleria by NMB.Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bikeboynate (Aug 27, 2011)

Stockton Street by NMB.Photography, on Flickr




China Town Gate by NMB.Photography, on Flickr




Bush Street by NMB.Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bikeboynate (Aug 27, 2011)

Moonrise over the Trans-America Pyramid by NMB.Photography, on Flickr




California Street by NMB.Photography, on Flickr




The Inter-Continental by NMB.Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bikeboynate (Aug 27, 2011)

Bathed in Light  by NMB.Photography, on Flickr




Busy City by NMB.Photography, on Flickr




Palace of Fine Art by NMB.Photography, on Flickr


----------



## McNugget801 (Aug 27, 2011)

I like the shot from the Marin headlands, cool perspective the cars headed out towards Point Bonita look great. On a side note I have always wanted to light-paint those old WWII civil defense bunkers.


----------



## bikeboynate (Aug 27, 2011)

Leaving the Golden Gate by NMB.Photography, on Flickr




The Golden Gate from atop the Marin Headlands by NMB.Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bikeboynate (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks! Those battery's are definitely very interesting and that's a great idea!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Aug 27, 2011)

I really like Leaving the Golden Gate.:thumbup:


----------



## bikeboynate (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks Georgie!


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Aug 29, 2011)

Lots of photos, most of them are great! I just want to ask, how in the world you got the California Street shot? You left the camera in the middle of the road on the stand o.o?!


----------



## bikeboynate (Aug 29, 2011)

Al-Wazeer said:


> Lots of photos, most of them are great! I just want to ask, how in the world you got the California Street shot? You left the camera in the middle of the road on the stand o.o?!


Thanks! I actually was standing there with my camera on the tripod and the Cable Car ( the most prominent streak of light) passed about 4 inches away from the leg of my tripod. I was just lucky with the positioning of the tripod legs.


----------



## spacefuzz (Aug 29, 2011)

nice shot, like your first one and your last one best


----------



## bikeboynate (Aug 29, 2011)

spacefuzz said:


> nice shot, like your first one and your last one best


Thanks! I tried to put my strongest shots at the beginning and the end so as to draw you in, then leave you with something equally as interesting at the finish.


----------



## Aerr (Aug 29, 2011)

These are really nice!


----------



## Emersyn (Aug 29, 2011)

Very nice.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bikeboynate (Aug 29, 2011)

Aerr said:


> These are really nice!


Thank you Aerr! Much appreciated.



Emersyn said:


> Very nice.  Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Emersyn!


----------



## chantal7 (Aug 30, 2011)

bikeboynate said:


> I figured it out! lol.
> 
> 
> The Bay Bridge and San Francisco by NMB.Photography, on Flickr



Wow! That's pretty cool! nice capture. I love the clouds and all the vehicle lights.


----------



## bikeboynate (Aug 30, 2011)

chantal7 said:


> bikeboynate said:
> 
> 
> > I figured it out! lol.
> ...



Thanks! I was actually up on the hills in the background of the photo (the Twin Peaks) and it was super foggy over there, but as we crossed the bridge, I was amazed that the fog was just only starting to flood into the bay. I just got lucky I guess.


----------



## chantal7 (Aug 30, 2011)

That's all it takes sometimes is luck in photography - makes for great pictures! So if you are prepared, luck might happen!


----------



## fossilboy (Sep 9, 2011)

I woud love the palace of fine art to be hung up in my room! good job, love the mood and vibrancy of the photo.


----------



## Forkie (Sep 9, 2011)

Too many to give proper critique but in general, very nice!


----------



## paul85224 (Sep 11, 2011)

Very nice....I sure do miss the city by the bay....


----------



## K24Photography (Sep 12, 2011)

I tried doing a SF day a couple months back, after looking at these I think when I get back to the states I'll do a night one. Love the pictures


----------

